# Got Some Mail!



## TylerD (25/10/13)

RSST, Mesh, Evo battery (for burning the coil), Kenger, protank coils,ohm meter!
Let the games begin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

O, yes, thanks www.skybluevaping.co.za !
You rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

pics or it didnt happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

Will post some soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (25/10/13)

Thanks TylerD, I'm happy you are happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

Thats a clever idea! Evo for pulsing new coils! I'v got one, but need new charger. My charger is dead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (25/10/13)

so where is the pictures, stop playing and take pictures...sheeesh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

This RSST vapes like a mofo. Wound a 1.5 ohm coil, and it is full of flavor and vapes! Wow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (25/10/13)

Nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (25/10/13)

Are you using only mesh for the wick?


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

O, and I don't have to suck the crap out of it to get some good vape! Love it. Can't stop!


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

eviltoy said:


> Are you using only mesh for the wick?


Jip, only using the ss wick at the moment. Will start experiment a bit more later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (25/10/13)

Found that if I use a stainless wire wick with mesh wrapped over it it vapes and tastes much better. Recently started also putting some cotton on the wick and it has actually made a nice difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

I will definitely try that in the future! Thanks eviltoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/13)

Nice setup there, Tyler. SS wick is very neutral, which is great as it lets the juice flavour come through. But I'm soo lazy to go to all that trouble of building it. Went back to micro coil and cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

I actually love the DIY side of the vaping thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (25/10/13)

Me too - and my wife's Brulee torch was perfect for torching the mesh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

Jip, best torch ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (25/10/13)

Nice tyler.... the rsst looks very good on a svd used mine for a while untill I got a mech .with a .8ohm coil and you in vaping heaven

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (26/10/13)

What size hole did you have drilled? Also can the tip be replaced with a non metal 510?

I also want to get one for me and wifie.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (26/10/13)

eviltoy said:


> Found that if I use a stainless wire wick with mesh wrapped over it it vapes and tastes much better. Recently started also putting some cotton on the wick and it has actually made a nice difference


 
Where did you get the s s wick wire? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## fred1sa (26/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> What size hole did you have drilled? Also can the tip be replaced with a non metal 510?
> 
> I also want to get one for me and wifie.


Yes you can swop tips.


----------



## CraftyZA (27/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> What size hole did you have drilled? Also can the tip be replaced with a non metal 510?
> 
> I also want to get one for me and wifie.


 
I have tried to fit a Delrin tip but it was too small. It fits, but feels awkward.


----------



## eviltoy (27/10/13)

Igot it from kidney puncher


----------



## CraftyZA (27/10/13)

eviltoy said:


> Igot it from kidney puncher


You can get it from any hardware store.
I know buillders has some, as well as ferraira's, and chamberlain's.
Get 1.5mm,


----------



## ET (27/10/13)

busy waiting on my youtube rips to download about ss wire inside ekowool. sounds awesome, thanks crafty for the idea. once you get some ekowool i want a 1.2 - 1.4 ohm coil wrap please


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

denizenx said:


> busy waiting on my youtube rips to download about ss wire inside ekowool. sounds awesome, thanks crafty for the idea. once you get some ekowool i want a 1.2 - 1.4 ohm coil wrap please


 
Hopefully by that time I will have my AW or MNKE battery, then I will do a 0.8 - 0.9.
There is a video of a build like that in a RSST. Looked great. List the link though


----------



## Gizmo (28/10/13)

TylerD said:


> This RSST vapes like a mofo. Wound a 1.5 ohm coil, and it is full of flavor and vapes! Wow!
> View attachment 85


 
Looks damn nice TylerD - congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie (31/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (31/8/14)

Angie said:


> View attachment 10728


Whats the dark one on the left?


----------



## Angie (1/9/14)

> Whats the dark one on the left?


 
@VapeSnow It is coffee  it is nice.


----------

